# Any Drippers On 3mg/9mg?



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

So the USA seems to be about 80% drippers. Many of the juice companies are heading in the "less nic is better" direction and some of the lines are now being developed for drippers in mind.

Would anyone here actually prefer these options available? 3 and 9 MG?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (26/6/14)

I prefer lower nic in the 9-12 MG range. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

Between 6 and 12 here


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

I am a 6mg and 9mg guy myself


----------



## thekeeperza (26/6/14)

9mg for me.


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Still on 18mg


----------



## ZortEd (26/6/14)

3mg and 6mg


----------



## Chop007 (26/6/14)

Yeh for sure, on a dripper with lets say 0.4ohm dual coils, even 12mg is a tad hectic for me, then I have to do direct to lung and bypass the oesophegus. The best I have tried thus far on a dripper is 6mg. I would however think that one or two mg higher might be just perfect, lets say 8 mg nic.

That would also however depend on the vg/pg ratio in terms of Throat Hit intensity. But yes, I reckon there would definitely be a call for some lower nic levels and drippers give such lekker flavor. And, being a cloud chaser, I also love those clouds.


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

9mg for me


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

Silver said:


> Still on 18mg


i presume you only do mouth to lung hits?


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

3mg and 6mg for me


----------



## Tornalca (26/6/14)

3mg or 6mg


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Great news. I placed an order last night for a new line aimed at drippers and cloud chasers with options in 3/6/9 and that's it. First flavor was just released by them.

Let's just say they are a VERY respected company and already well loved in SA!


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> already well loved in SA!


 
Let the guessing games begin . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (26/6/14)

Yeah! 3 & 6 Max here


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

I prefer 12MG & 18MG  Thanks @RevnLucky7


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/14)

clouds of icarus

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> clouds of icarus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Hope so


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> clouds of icarus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Looks a little something like this:







Take it to my sub forum if you guys want info?


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

to the subforum


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/14)

I want lemon bar

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Riaz said:


> i presume you only do mouth to lung hits?


 
Yes @Riaz - mainly mouth to lung.
Occasionally if I do lung - I use the @duckduck method
But not that often


----------

